# Ein NZXT Phantom wird Orange



## Kampfgurke (21. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hallo PCGHW ler,

da ich mich nun dazu entschieden hab meine meine Grundidee das NZXT Phantom in Richtung  Templer/ Kreuzritter zu modden verworfen haben möchte ich euch hier meinen neue idee vorstellen. Das alte Konzept findet ihr unten im Spoiler. Einer der Gründe wieso ich das Thema nicht weiterverfolge ist das ich die Frontklappe nicht so realisieren kann wie vorgestellt. Nun aber zu meiner neuen Idee.

Dieser Mod soll nun etwas schlichter gehalten werden. das Farbkonzept wird Weiß Schwarz Orange sein. Folgendes hab ich vor:
Alle Meshgitter werden Orange gefärbt. Die Frontklappe wird auf einer Seite Orange gefärbt und  die Festplattenentkopplungen werden orange lackiert. Die Beläuchtung auf den Gehäuse wird umgebaut so das sie nicht mehr blau leuchtet sondern Orange. Die Meshgitter werden vom Seitenteil entvernt und duch Plexiglas ersetzt. Der komplette untere Bereich wo das Netzteil sitzt wird von einer Alulochblechblende verdeckt. Das Lochblech wird Orange Lackiert. Das Netzteil wird weiß orange gesleevt. Die Hardware für das Projekt steht noch nicht fest betreffs der Hardware werde ich wohl auf den R2011 Sockel warten.
Die Kühlung für die Hardware steht jedoch schon fest. da ich ich Wakü freak bin wird das System komplett mit Wasser gekühlt. Die Wakü wird aus zwie Kreisläufen bestehen. Ach ja fast hätte ich es vergessen unter das Mainboard kommt noch eine Plexiglas platte die beleuchtet wird.


To Do:


Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für Beleuchtung *fertig*
Lackieren der einzelnen Teile *radiatoren noch ausstehend*
Blaue LEDs durch Orange ersetzen.
Netzteil Sleeven (weiß, orange)
Fenster ins Seitenteil bauen. *fertig*
Netzteil und unteren Bereich mit Lochblech abdecken *In Bearbeitung*
Wasserkühlung erneuern *Komponenten eingetroffen*
Plexiglasbeläuchtung für das MB fertigen.

Links zu den Posts


Orginal Casebilder
Konstandstromquelle Teil 1
Konstandstromquelle Teil 2
Konstandstromquellen test
Gehäuse für die Konstandstromquelle
Wakü Teil 1
Wakü Teil 2
Wakü Teil 3
Wakü Teil 4
Wakü Video
Wakü Teil 5
Seitenteil Fenster Teil 1
Seitenteil Fenster Teil 2
Lackierung Teil 1
 

Das alte Konzept:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo PCGHW ler,

ich hab mir am Freitag das neue NZXT Phantom bestellt und will es etwas  modden. Wie schon im Threadtitel  steht geht der mod in  Richtung  Templer/Kreuzritter. Achtung der mod wird etwas länger dauern als normal  da ich zurzeit recht viel arbeiten muss. ebenfalls ist noch nicht alles  ausgearbeitet. Über Ideen und Anregungen würd ich mich freuen. 

Was hab ich genau vor? nun ja wo fang ich an? als erstes will ich die  blaue Beleuchtung austauschen und durch eine blutrote ersetzen. Zu  diesem Zweck bau ich mir eine Konstandstromquelle wo 20 LEDs  angeschlossen werden können. Diese will ich entweder mit Plexiglas oder  mit Lochgitterblech verkleiden. im Moment Tendiere ich zu einer Mischung  aus beidem. Natürlich müssen die LEDs ausgeschaltet werden können. Die  Seitentür soll ein Plexiglasfenster erhalten auf das Fenster kommt dann  eine Gravur eines Templer/Kreuzritters mit Langschwert in der Hand. In  die Fronttüre soll ein Templerkreuz eingearbeitet werden. das Kreuz soll  rot ausgeleuchtet werden. Das innere des Cases wird in rot und weiß  gehalten. Der Untere Teil des Cases wo das Netzteil sitzt wird per  Lochblech abgedeckt. Alle Kabel werden in rot und weiß gesleevt. Über  die Wasserkühlung hab ich mir noch keine großen Gedanken gemacht.  vorzugsweise werden meine 2 360 er Radiatoren weiter verwendet. einer  wird intern verbaut und einer extern an einem Seitenteil zusammen mit  einem Mora 3. Die Lüfter der Radiatoren werden mit einem Aquaero  gesteuert. Was haltet ihr von meinen Ideen? Leider fehlt mir das  Templerbild für die Seite noch. Weiß einer wo man solche Bilder her  bekommt? hab schon viel gegooglt und leider keine guten Bilder gefunden.

Das Kreuz auf der Fronttüre soll so aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT*
nach einem Kreativen gespräch mit bundymania gab es ein paar weitere Grundsatzentscheidungen. 
1. das Fenster im Seitenteil wird so aussehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Die Wasserkühlung wird 2 Kreisläufe bekommen. der erste Kreislauf  wird einen durchsictigen Schlauch bekommen und es wird klares wasser  durchlaufen.
der 2. Kreislauf erhält auch einen durchsichtigen schlauch das wasser wird aber 
mit roter Lebensmittelfarbe eingefärbt



To Do:


Bau einer Konstantstromquelle für die LED Beleuchtung *Gebaut*
Blaue LEDs durch Rote ersetzen.
Netzteil Sleeven (weiß, rot)
Fenster ins Seitenteil bauen. *In Bearbeitung*
Templer/Kreuzritterbild auf Seitenteil anbringen *in Planung/Bildauswahl*
beleuchtetes Templerkreuz in Fronttüre einbauen. *in Planung*
Netzteil und unteren Bereich mit Lochblech abdecken *In Bearbeitung*
Wasserkühlung erneuern

Links zu den Posts


Orginal Casebilder
Konstandstromquelle Teil 1
Konstandstromquelle Teil 2
Konstandstromquellen test
Gehäuse für die Konstandstromquelle
Wakü Teil 1
Wakü Teil 2
Bild für die fordere Klappe 
Vorraussichtliches Bild das Seitenteil


----------



## belle (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Das ist doch mal ein interessantes Gehäuse-Thema!


----------



## Keitaro200x (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Klasse Thema zu dem Bild kann ich dir nur empfehlen du musst in die Richtung LARP gehen such dort ein größeres Forum wenn du Glück hast ist dort ein oder auch mehrere talentierte Zeichner die ein solches Bild bereit angefertigt haben oder auf anfrage bei etwas Glück sogar für dich anfertigen ohne Geld Einsatz oder mit kleiner Spende. 

Ja ansonsten hab dein TB dann auch mal abonniert


----------



## Dommerle (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

ABO!, interessiert mich - ich freu mich drauf


----------



## neo3 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Coole Idee, bin auch gespannt, was drauß wird!


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



Keitaro200x schrieb:


> Klasse Thema zu dem Bild kann ich dir nur empfehlen du musst in die Richtung LARP gehen such dort ein größeres Forum wenn du Glück hast ist dort ein oder auch mehrere talentierte Zeichner die ein solches Bild bereit angefertigt haben oder auf anfrage bei etwas Glück sogar für dich anfertigen ohne Geld Einsatz oder mit kleiner Spende.
> 
> Ja ansonsten hab dein TB dann auch mal abonniert




danke für den tipp hab ein paar leute inzwischen angeschrieben und ein paar tatookünstler mal schauen was dabei raus kommt 

das case ist inzwischen da und die teile die ich für die gleichstromquelle brauch sind auch da


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

und noch mehr bilder hier sieht man nun die LEDS die in der lüftersteuerung verbaut sind nun weiß ich welche ich brauch und kann nun meine leds bestellen


----------



## San Jager (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Du könntest auch das Kreuz per decal papier auf bringen wie es auch bei zum Beispiel Revell Modellen gemacht wird. Würde ich aber nur machen wenn es mit deinen tattoo Künstlern nix wir ;P

oder hast du es vor per Plexiglas zu machen?

hat das Gehäuse nicht rgb LEDs drinnen dann brauchst du doch die LEDs nicht zu wechseln


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



San Jager schrieb:


> Du könntest auch das Kreuz per decal papier auf bringen wie es auch bei zum Beispiel Revell Modellen gemacht wird. Würde ich aber nur machen wenn es mit deinen tattoo Künstlern nix wir ;P
> 
> oder hast du es vor per Plexiglas zu machen?
> 
> ...



das mit dem decak Papier ist eine gute Idee eigentlich wollte ich es mit Plexiglas machen muss dazu aber noch die entsprechenden Technischen Zeichnungen machen und so was hab ich schon Jahre nicht mehr gemacht und brauch da etwas^^. 

leider hat das Gehäuse keine RGB LEDs das wäre super gewesen. hab heute die LEDs bestellt. sollten im Laufe der Woche kommen  

ich hoff nur meine Lötkünste werden noch besser damit ich die raus gelötet bekomm hab nämlich heute meinen ersten Fail gehabt als ich die Konstantstromquelle anfing zu löten. irgendwie hab ich was falsch gemacht und die kupferpunkte auf der Lochplatiene haben sich abgelöst.... war wohl zu heiß
hab mir gleich mit den LEDs neue Wiederstände und ne neue Platine bestellt....


*EDIT* einen teil der Platine hab ich nun doch fedig bekommen *g* jetzt muss ich auf die bestellung warten.

am Montag wird das Lochgitter besorgt und die entsprechenden Zeichnungen gemacht. am We wird dann das Lochblech zugeschnitten


----------



## jensi251 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Denslben Tread hat er auch in Computerbase gemacht.


----------



## Kampfgurke (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

gibt es damit ein Problem? da ich hier auch aktiver werden will seh ich da kein Problem
und so bekommt man viele unterschiedliche Meinungen und einflüsse die einem helfen können


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Denslben Tread hat er auch in Computerbase gemacht.



Ich hab mein Tagebuch in drei Foren laufen, was ist daran so ungewöhlich?!

@Kampfgurke
Ich finde ich es sehr Geil das du dir das Phantom genommen hast. Mir gefällt das Teil richtig gut und ich bin gespannt was du daraus machst. Mit Bundy im Nacken kanns nur gut werden. 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## jensi251 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Nein das ist absolut kein Problem. Würde es genauso machen.
Ich wollte halt nur ein bisschen Werbung für den anderen Thread machen.^^


----------



## Cutty (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Bin mal gespannt wie es wird

Btw. Wenn ich nen Thread iwo reinstelle dann ist der in mindesten 5 Foren gleichzeitig


----------



## Kampfgurke (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

so bin vor mein erstes größeres Problem gestoßen woher zum teufel bekomm ich lochblech (Meshgitter) im baumarkt bekomm ich nur 250X500mm und ich brauch 400x600mm habt ihr mir nen tipp?

hab nun was gefunden aber ich glaub 1 mm dicke is zu dün oder?


http://www.metall-kunststoffhandel.....html?osCsid=f56fc4e2991fee5ae4942334f8a3973c


----------



## RaZZ (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



Kampfgurke schrieb:


> so bin vor mein erstes größeres Problem gestoßen woher zum teufel bekomm ich lochblech (Meshgitter) im baumarkt bekomm ich nur 250X500mm und ich brauch 400x600mm habt ihr mir nen tipp?
> 
> hab nun was gefunden aber ich glaub 1 mm dicke is zu dün oder?
> 
> ...




hmm für was brauchst es denn verfolg eauchd en Thread da ich selbst das Gehäuse habe und finds ne geniale idee


----------



## RaZZ (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



Kampfgurke schrieb:


> so bin vor mein erstes größeres Problem gestoßen woher zum teufel bekomm ich lochblech (Meshgitter) im baumarkt bekomm ich nur 250X500mm und ich brauch 400x600mm habt ihr mir nen tipp?
> 
> hab nun was gefunden aber ich glaub 1 mm dicke is zu dün oder?
> 
> ...




hmm für was brauchst es denn verfolg auch den Thread da ich selbst das Gehäuse habe und finds ne geniale idee


----------



## RaZZ (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



RaZZ schrieb:


> hmm für was brauchst es denn verfolg auch den Thread da ich selbst das Gehäuse habe und finds ne geniale idee




sry für doppelpost


----------



## Kampfgurke (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

mit dem lochblech soll der untere teil des gehäuses verkleidet werden also der bereich um das NT damit man die ganzen kabel nicht sieht

sorry für die schlechte quali


----------



## RaZZ (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

würde da schon midnestens 3 mm nehmen 1 mm ist für sowas verdamtm schwach wenn nciht besser gleich 5 mm. da das ganze gewicht ja da drauf lastet, sonst biegt sich das evtl. durch


----------



## Kampfgurke (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

ich bau mal schnell was mit karton zur verdeutlichung und mach n paar pics. es sollte da drauf dann kein gewicht mehr lasten aber du hast recht 1mm scheint  mir zu dünn


ich hab nun mit XE85 gesprochen und er benutzte 0,8mm Alu dann werd ich das 1mm Alu bestellen

ein Teil der Wakü hab ich nun auch bestellt. heute abend folgen noch bilder vom Case mit mb und 2 grakas... ( alte HW MB EVGA 790I und 2x EVGA 7950gx2)


----------



## h_tobi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Ein interessantes Konzept hast du dir da ausgesucht, das Case sieht richtig gut aus, daraus kannst du noch eine Menge machen.
Ich bin gespannt, wie es am Ende aussehen wird.


----------



## Kampfgurke (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

so sorry leute nun kommt ein kleines update.... leider kam mein lochblech immer noch nicht und die neuen kondensatoren sind auch noch nicht da aber ein paket von aquatuning kam an
und gleich hab ich wieder ein Problem.... die 2 agbs wo ich einbauen wollte sind zu breit. wie bau ich da nun 2 AGBs ein?

*edit* ach ja und die versprochenen HW bilder^^*


----------



## Kampfgurke (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

*pics*


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Du könntest AGBs für den 5 1/4" Schacht nehmen, dann würden 2 passen.
Oder du hängst die AGBs an die Rückwand nach außen. Sonst ist nicht wirklich Platz vorhanden.


----------



## Trafalgar (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Ich habe meinen Magicool 250mm hinten am Lüftergitter verschraubt (ebenfalls NZXT Phantom), sieht sehr gut aus.

Siehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampfgurke (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

danke für die Tipps. ich hol mir am Montag einen Winkel und werd den 2. agb durch denk winkel an den 5,25 zoll schächten befestigen mal schauen wie des dann aussieht


----------



## _felix_ (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Und machst du schon Fortschritte? (Pics )


----------



## Kampfgurke (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



_felix_ schrieb:


> Und machst du schon Fortschritte? (Pics )



naja Fortschritte kann man wirklich nicht so 100% sagen ich hab mit Al_ verhandelt wegen den ausschnitten an der seitenwand. haben uns geeinigt und wenn ich mein Pelxiglas hab dann geht alles an Al_ raus und er wird es entsprechend zuschneiden . das Lochblech ist immer noch nicht da hab die firma inzwischen 4 mal angeschrieben und hab nur 1 mal ne AW bekommen das es gestern raus gegangen sein soll hab aber weder ne Zahlungsbestätigung bekommen geschweigedenn eine Versandbestätigung..... und mit der winkelidee bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden aber das seht ihr ja selber im anhang^^. 
hab mir überlegt ob ich nicht einfach das Lochblech so erweiter das ich die kompletten 5,25 zoll schächte damit abdecke und dann dort den agb befestige. 
was meint ihr?


ach und noch ne Frage wo bestellt ihr euer Plexiglas und was für eins nehmt ihr?


----------



## wintobi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

plexiglas-shop.com


----------



## grumpich (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

modulor.de die GS Platten


----------



## Kampfgurke (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

thx ihr 2 hab nin alles bestellt und wenns da is gehts gleich weiter zu AL_


----------



## Vorax (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

bin echt mal gespannt was du mit deinem window anstellst 

[x]ABO!


----------



## h_tobi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus, wobei die Idee mit dem Lochblech auch sehr gut klingt. 
Ich würde es mal versuchen, wenn es nicht passt, kannst du dir immer noch was Anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## Kampfgurke (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

genau so dachte ich es mir auch^^ Heute kann ich endlich das Lochblech endlich abholen  Das bedeutet ich kann es am Wochenende bearbeiten wenn mein Kumpel mitspielt denn ich hab leider keine entsprechenden Werkzeuge um das Alu sauber zu biegen. werd mich dann das Wochenende in seiner Werkstatt ausbreiten  es könnte schon wieder Wochenende sein.  und mit etwas Glück kann diese Woche auch das Packet an AL_ rausgehen  es nimmt so langsam alles Gestalt an.... 

nur ein Bild hab ich immer noch nicht. das Nervt so langsam^^

ich hoff dass die Fasnet nicht meine Pläne durcheinander bringt.


----------



## Kampfgurke (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

s geht n bisschen vorran. s plexiglas ist gekommen und am montag geht das seitenteil raus zu Al_ samt plexiglas. das alu ist leider noch beim biegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mich mal mit der Front beschäftigt und hab dieses cover entworfen.
was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## xXxPALADINxXx (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Schaut gut aus 

Nur ne Frage ist das gewollt das der Abstand von Oben zum Kreuz größer ist als vom Kreuz nach unten?
Weil ansonsten kannste nen symetriekreuz einzeichnen, wenns zum fräsen oder so geht 

Ansonsten weiter so!

MfG pala


----------



## Kampfgurke (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

oh danke ist mir schlussendlich nicht aufgefallen das es nicht 100% passt muss da wohl noch nacharbeiten. vielen dank


----------



## xXxPALADINxXx (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Jokein Problem, würde aber hinterher eh net auffalen, da 0,12mm ohne genau nachzumessen keinen interessiern xD


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Hey, wenn NZXTs gemoddet werden muss ich mich einfach mit dran hängen! 

> ABO


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Hat sich denn bei dem Alu und dem Plexi was getan??
Es sollte ja langsam wieder weiter gehen, der Entwurf vom Kreuz gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Kampfgurke (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

^^ wie schon geschrieben das Plexi ist gekommen und wird heute noch verschickt.AL_ bearbeitet es dann gleich wenn er es erhalten hat^^. Das "alu" lochblech bekomm ich am Wochenende back dann wird es Lackiert und dann gibt es wieder Fotos. ^^
Hab die letzte Zeit viel um die Ohren von wegen Arbeit und Wohnung endlich fedig einrichten^^ da bleibt nicht so viel fürs Zeit fürs Case über wie gewollt


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Mach dir keinen Stress die paar Tage werden wir sicher noch warten können.


----------



## Kampfgurke (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

ihr müsst^^

*edit*

packet is raus 26,90€ des war heftig


----------



## Kampfgurke (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

AL_ hat mir soeben eine pm geschrieben das alles angekommen ist. er wird das seitenteil die kommende woche bearbeiten. bin mal gespannt auf das ergebniss. heute oder morgen wird die konstandstromquelle fertig gemacht die teile sind endlich gekommen  
wobei ich mich jetzt erst um mein auto kümmern muss da mir jemand auf nem parkplatz ne delle reingefahren hat.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Das mit dem Auto ist wirklich sehr ärgerlich, ich hoffe, du bekommst es wieder hin. 
Viel Spaß beim Bau der Konstantstromquelle ich bin auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Kampfgurke (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

so hab die Konstandstromquelle fertig  leider hab ich sie noch nicht getestet da ich zu dicke kabel mit bestellt habe. aber hier mal die bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß die lötstellen nicht nicht die schönsten aber mit der zeit wurde ich besser ^^ und bei der ersten seite musste ich noch ein paar verbindungen mit dem dremel wieder lösen^^ ich hoffe es funktioniert alles wenn ich es teste.

jetzt muss ich mir dann noch ein gehäuse für das ding überlegen denn so kann es ja dann nicht im gehäuse rumliegen.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Na, die sieht doch schon ganz gut aus, dann alles Gute
und viel Erfolg beim Testen, ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Das Gehäuse sieht ja Spacig aus, deine Arbeit gefällt mir...
TIPP: Löte niemals zu Heiß damit machst du das Kupfer kaput d.h du Lötes es mit weg und es haftet nicht mehr. Aus meiner Klasse meinten alle mann muss mit 400°C Löten damit ist gut geht ca. 20 von 24Schüler haben mir nicht geglaubt das es schwachsinn so heiß zu Löten meinen Lehrern war es eig. Relativ egal da sie Noten so oder so vergeben und nacher kamen sie alle an und meinten oh man hätte man besser auf dichund die Lehrer gehört. haha ich habe schon ne verspackte klasse ^^ 
abo


----------



## Kampfgurke (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

danke für den Tipp nur hab ich keinen Lötkolben bei dem man das einstellen kann^^ den luxus hab ich mir nicht geleistet. Nach em Fitness geh ich in den Baumarkt und kauf entsprechend dünne kabel dann test ich den ganzen spaß heute abend noch  kann aber nur handy cam pics machen da ich meine SD karte verloren hab.....


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Joa kein problem, du bekommst bei Conrad oder bei Reichelt Löt Station für 20€ wo man dies einstellen kann  Ich benutze die von meinem Opa die war was teurer da er die kaum noch brauch...


----------



## Kampfgurke (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

so hab den test endlich durchgeführt 
ihr müsst die schlechten bilder entschuldigen hab leider meine SD karte für meine cam verlohren.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein seitenteil kommt erst mitte märz zurück :/ da eine maschine defekt ist und von meiner NT abdeckung hab ich au nix mehr gehört.


als nächstes werden die Pins für die LEDs noch auf die seite umgelegt und dann bekommt das ganze noch ein gehäuse damit es besser aussieht. das gehäuse wird aus Alu lochblech gemacht. nur weiß ich noch nicht wie ich es isolieren soll. hab mir auch schon überlegt in das gehäuse plexiglas rein zu machen ( rotes ) und das dann auch entsprechend beleuchten. was meint ihr?


----------



## h_tobi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Die Platine hast du sehr ordentlich hin bekommen. 
Ein Gehäuse aus Lochblech klingt sehr gut, du könntest die Platine auch mit kleinen Schrauben an 
den Rändern befestigen, das sollte auch locker reichen.


----------



## Kampfgurke (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

gute Idee h_tobi so werd ich es machen. werd mich am we gleich an die Arbeit machen 

da ich bis jetzt kein gescheites Templerbild für die Gravur gefunden hab werd ich
nun folgendes nehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was haltet ihr davon? das wird auf Folie gedruckt und dann aufgeklebt. hat zwar nix mit Templern zu tun sieht aber cool aus.


----------



## Trafalgar (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

geil =D wird der druck farbig? ich denke nämlich dass eine krasse schwarz-weiß kontrastmischung WEIT besser passen würde. phantom halt =D


----------



## Kampfgurke (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Hatte es schon vor Farbig zu machen muss das bild heute abend mal ausschneiden und dann schwarz weiß machen mal schauen wie es dann raus kommt.


----------



## h_tobi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Das Motiv sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus, auch in sw/ws sollte es prima wirken. 
Ich bin gespannt........


----------



## Kampfgurke (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

so hab mal die ränder entfernt und sw gemacht 

was meint ihr dazu?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hätte noch passendere bilder gefunden aber die sind nicht so toll wie das erste^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trafalgar (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

erstes, definitiv. 

sollte aber vielleicht im endergebnis ein wenig kontrast-weiß rein.


----------



## Kampfgurke (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

so das bild mit mehr weißkontrast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht nun echt besser aus


----------



## Jonnyhh (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

finde bild 3 eigentlich ganz gut. das noch etwas bearbeiten und dann sollte das eigentlich ganz gut werden


----------



## h_tobi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Mit mehr Weißkontrast sieht das Bild einfach nur genial aus, ich würde die Version nehmen.


----------



## Kampfgurke (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Die Folie werd ich mir gleich am Samstag beim einkaufen machen lassen 

nur das fertige ergebniss wird dann auf sich warten lassen da die Casewand erst mitte März bearbeitet werden kann


----------



## Trafalgar (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

dito 2 tobi. liebe dieses ding.


----------



## Kampfgurke (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

so hab mal wieder etwas anderes gemacht als mich um die Bilder gekümmert^^.

und zwar um das Gehäuse für die Konstandstromquelle^^....

nach ein paaaar Fails hab ich es endlich hin bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier seht ihr die Umlenkung wie ich das ganze weiter nach vorne leg. die Platine muss ich natürlich noch zuschneiden^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das fertige Gehäuse mit Montierter Konstantstromquelle^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu guter letzt alles zusammen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Sieh gut aus Lackieren und dann ab ins Case^^


----------



## h_tobi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Gefällt mir gut, was du da treibst, wenn du noch einen Anschluss über hast, kannst du auch die 
Meshabdeckung beleuchten, sollte auch prima wirken.


----------



## Kampfgurke (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Al_ hat gerade geschrieben das er mit dem Seitenteil jetzt anfängt.
Idiotischer weise ist mir jetzt auch noch ein Fehler unterlaufen bei der Bestellung des Plexiglases.
ein Plexiglas ist zu kurz... hab es neu bestellt und gleich an AL_ liefern lassen.


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

hab was von AL_ erhalten 

meine maße haben nicht gepasst jetzt muss er noch was anpassen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Das sieht schon sehr interessant aus, ich bin auf die Bilder vom fertigen Teil gespannt.


----------



## Kampfgurke (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

bin ich auch  

so meine nächste wakü bestellung steht an in der wird der mora 3 enthalten sein 
für meine 2 pumpen brauch ich noch 90° winkelanschlüsse hab aber eine ahnung welche ich nehmen soll
habt ihr mir ein paar vorschläge? ach ja die lüfter werden nun Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2


----------



## Trafalgar (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Habe diese, schön günstig, gut verwendbar, nur ein einziges von 8 war bei mir leicht undicht, was sich, nachdem die Wakü befüllt war, auch wieder erledigt hatte.

Welchen Mora? Hoffe doch den weißen, habe ja auch ein weißes Phantom, der weiße Mora passt himmlisch


----------



## Kampfgurke (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

klar den weißen^^

naja ich hab n 16/10 schlauch da passt dein vorschlag nicht ganz aber danke.


----------



## Trafalgar (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Dann halt diese


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Mit dem Mora 3 machst du auf jeden Fall nichts verkehrt, ich freue mich auf die Bilder der weißen Version.


----------



## Kampfgurke (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

so hab mir ein kleines geburtstagsgeschenk gemacht^^

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/62de2c2d15edef6fce826786983eff2b


----------



## Kampfgurke (11. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Heute hab ich endlich ein Paket bekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jetzt fehlt nur noch die Bestellung von Aquatuning






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trafalgar (11. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

ob die auf einem weißen radi gut aussehen?
ich habe auf meinem weißen mora 9x akasa white led drauf, günstig und gut, aber eben bisschen laut. stört mich aber nicht, habe permanent g930 auf.


----------



## Kampfgurke (11. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

genau aus diesem grund habe ich mir ja die NB gekauft da ich da recht empfindlich bin^^ auch auf die gefahr hin das die nicht so hammermäßig gut aussehen auf dem weißen mora 3 ( hab mir ja aber die Blende mit gekauft)^^


----------



## Kampfgurke (13. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

sagt mal würdet ihr wenn ihr 2 XSPC RS360 BLACK Triple Radiatoren daheim habt die weiter verwenden?
oder euch andere besorgen?


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Ich würde sie auf jeden Fall behalten und bei Bedarf weiter verwenden, sind doch TOP Radis. 
Deine Lüfterwahl ist ebenfalls sehr gut, die NB sind auf jeden Fall schön leise.


----------



## Kampfgurke (14. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

die nächste Bestellung bei Aquatuning ist auch schon geplant da kommt dann folgendes (dauert aber noch ne ecke da des au fast 300€ sind^^ und mein neuer Kühlschrank hat prio da mein alter kaputt gegangen ist und da ich das we nicht da war hatte ich am So Abend eine schöne Überraschung )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Aquacomputer Einbaublende für poweradjust 2 USB, Aluminium schwarz eloxiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aquacomputer Frontblende für aquaero 5 PRO Aluminium schwarz (Art.Nr.: 70178) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

10x 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) (Art.Nr.: 63024) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	4x Fillport Silber nickel - gerändelt - Universal (Art.Nr.: 45135) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	3x Tygon R3603 Schlauch 15,9/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear(nicht lagernd) (Art.Nr.: 59080) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	2x Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 USB, Ultra-Variante(nicht lagernd) (Art.Nr.: 52178)


und fals ihr euch nun fragt wieso zum teufel nimmt der spinner 2 poweradjust 2  ganz einfach wegen den 2 pumpen denn der aquaero würde 15 lüfter und 2 Laing nicht paken
und ja es würde eine wakü dafür geben aber mir passt dann die Schlauchführung nicht mehr^^


*EDIT* Bild und Farbauswahl ist erst einmal gestoppt..... 
           bekomm das Kreuz auf der vorderen Türe nicht so hin wie gewünscht / nur mit sehr großem Geldaufwand (dafür könnte ich mir das Gehäuse nochmal kaufen) 
           Neues Farbschema wird wahrscheinlich Weiß Orange


----------



## h_tobi (15. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Schöne Sachen hast du da rausgesucht, das AQ 5 Pro wäre auch mein Favorit. 

Das mit dem Kühlschrank ist ärgerlich, schade um die Sachen, die noch drin waren, so ein Teil kann auch ganz schön ins Geld gehen. 
Weiß /Orange ist auch eine interessante Mischung, ich bin gespannt, wie es am Ende aussehen wird.


----------



## Trafalgar (15. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

dasselbe wie tobi. sauber


----------



## Kampfgurke (15. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

oh ja werd mir heute einen neuen Kaufen sind auch so 400€ 
aber nun wieder zum Thema. ich hab mir schon mal Lebensmittelfarbe bestellt um zu sehen wie stark das Wasser gefärbt werden muss um nen schönen orange Effekt zu erhalten der zu den MDPC-X Sleevs passt^^ des weiteren ist zu überlegen wie die bedienelemente nun beleuchtet werden sollen. Das Blau geht nicht und Orange wird nicht wirklich gut rüberkommen wenn die ganzen schwarzen Elemente schon Orange sind was meint ihr? oder soll man die schwarzen Elemente schwarz lassen und "nur" oranges Plexiglas hinter die Meshgitter machen?


----------



## h_tobi (16. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Ich würde sie erst mal schwarz lassen und dann sehen, wie es wirkt, orange Akzente sollten besser wirken.
Wenn es dir dann nicht gefällt, kannst du die Elemente immer noch in Orange machen.


----------



## Kampfgurke (18. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

so liebe leser wenn ihr wüsstet was heute für ein Paket gekommen ist und was nun neben mir liegt^^ morgen gibt es bilder  heute leider nicht mehr da ich etwas angeschlagen bin


----------



## Resax (18. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

n1
freu mich schon auf bilder.

PS: hast du jetzt mal gemmessen ob ein 560 radiator  ins phantom passt


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

So nun kommen die versprochenen bilder 
etwas später kommen dann bilder mit montierten lüftern 
muss den mora aber erst mal ausspühlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Schluss noch das zubehör für den Mora 3 

die Casehalterung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Blende 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und hier mein versuch wasser zu färben^^

2 kleine messerspitzen des pulvers und ich hab diesen farbton erhalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






wie spühlt ihr eure wakü? mit normalen wasser oder destilierem wasser?
ach ja und deine forderte messung kommt auch heute noch  sorry habs total vergessen
​


----------



## kL| (19. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

C16H10N2Na2O7S2 (deine Farbe) obwohl es ein Lebensmittelzusatz ist, ist es krebserregend. Also besser nicht trinken.


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

danke für den hinweiß^^ aber das hatte ich sowieso nicht vor ^^


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

und hier weitere bilder mit montierten lüftern 

muss mir noch was überlegen wie ich die ganzen lüfterkabel geordnet da raus bring....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Schaut richtig gut aus,

bekommst von mir gleich noch ein ABO

Das Phantom hats mir auch angetan


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

jetzt hätte ich euch beinahe etwas vorenthalten^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## San Jager (20. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

wow is der Riesig 

mach dann auch ein Video wenn alle Lüfter laufen wie laut es dann ist


----------



## Trafalgar (21. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

habe die kabel genauso verlegt. echt hübsch!


----------



## h_tobi (21. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

So ein Mora ist immer wieder ein genialer Anblick, 
dann weiterhin viel Erfolg, ich hatte meinen Mora erst mit Wasser gespült, direkt an den Wasserhahn angeschlossen und mit vollem Druck gespült,
anschließend habe ich noch 1,5 - 2 Std. mit destiliertem Wasser gespült, erst danach habe ich ihn eingebaut.


----------



## Kampfgurke (21. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

wieviel destiliertes wasser hast du denn dann da gebraucht? keine fettlöser oder so was benutzt?
Gibt es eine möglichkeit 3 lüfter zu einem 3 pin anschluss zu führen und an alle 3 das tachosignal auszugeben?


----------



## h_tobi (21. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Ich habe einfach eine Schale mit Wasser genommen und einen Kreislauf gebaut. Zum Spülen dann ausreichend.
Auf Fettlöser hatte ich verzichtet, durch den Druck vom Wasserhahn war es bei mir ausreichend.

Du kannst ohne Probleme 3 Lüfter auf einen Anschluss legen, du musst nur drauf achten, das du nur von einem Lüfter
das Tachosignal benutzt, sonst kommt die Steuerung aus dem Tritt. Ich habe auch die 3 Lüfter von internen Radi 
zusammengeschlossen, aber nur von einem Lüfter das Tachosignal benutzt. Adapter sind in der Regel so ausgelegt, 
dass nur ein Anschluss für Tacho (gelb) genutzt wird.


----------



## Kampfgurke (21. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

^^ ok dann passt es ja.... 
dann heißt es heute lüfter abmontieren und radiator spühlen^^


----------



## x-up (21. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Klasse Idee und sieht super aus !


----------



## Kampfgurke (21. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

so hab den radiator durchgespühlt. morgen gibts ein video dazu  ne laining ist schon ein schönes ding^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SekU3LcA-Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## h_tobi (22. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Schick, schick, dann alles Gute für den Zusammenbau.


----------



## SirToctor (22. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

hey! Ich als alter Ritter Fan muss das hier natürlich abonnieren! 
Im Übrigen - sehr schicke Hardware, bin gespannt, wie der Zusammenbau erfolgt, und wie sehr "Kreuzritter" dein Phantom wird...

weiterhin gutes Gelingen!


----------



## San Jager (22. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

überleg mir schon seit langen ma eine Wasserkühlung zu zu legen.
Kannst du mir ma sagen wie viel du für deine bezahlt hast also insgesamt.
Weil die sieht schon recht ordentlich aus und ich hab halt von Wasserkühlungen noch keinen Dunst


----------



## Trafalgar (22. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

@San Jager
Hier einfach lesen, danach bist du informiert genug.

Finde es nett, dass die TBs neuerdings Videos reinbekommen


----------



## Kampfgurke (22. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

wenn ich alles zusammen hab sind es so ca 900€


----------



## Kampfgurke (23. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



SirToctor schrieb:


> Im Übrigen - sehr schicke Hardware, bin gespannt, wie der Zusammenbau erfolgt, und wie sehr "Kreuzritter" dein Phantom wird...weiterhin gutes Gelingen!



Hallo SIRToctor ich muss dich zu dem Thema Templer/Kreuzritter enttäuschen das Thema wird nicht mehr verfolgt. da das Kreuz auf der Fronttüre einfach viel zu teuer ist da könnte ich mir das locker nochmals kaufen.... werd die Tage alles abändern und einen Mod bitten den Threadtitel zu ändern


----------



## SirToctor (23. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Ah okey  Dann hab ich das überlesen - sorry - aber mein Abo bleibt natürlich

gibt es denn jetzt dafür ein anderes Thema, was du verfolgen willst, oder machste ihn einfach "nur" schick ^^


----------



## Kampfgurke (23. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

das Case wird dezent Weiß Orange jetzt muss ich aber noch auf 2 teile warten (Netzteilabdeckung und Seitenteil mit Window) und dann geht es weiter


----------



## SirToctor (23. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

cool! Das ist ne schöne Farbkombo - hab ich in meinem NZXT in gewisser Weise ja auch  (kannst ja mal in der Sig gucken  )

Wenn du sagst, du bekommst eine Netzteilabdeckung - bestellst du die dann fertig, oder hast du die von jmd. machen lassen?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Kampfgurke (23. März 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

ich hab einen bekannten dem hab ich ne teschnische Zeichnung gegeben und das lochblech und der Biegt mir das nun in seiner Firma. 
ich hätte das nur von hand machen können und das wäre nicht wirklich toll geworden^^


----------



## Kampfgurke (4. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

ich hab am we die Festplattenhalterungen mal Lackiert.... hab leider die Kamera daheim liegen lassen Bilder folgen nächstes WE.
jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage kann ich meine Festplatten einfach so Lackieren?
denn das passt irgendwie farblich nicht ganz. wenn die Weiß wären würde es besser passen^^

die letzte bestellung bei Aquatuning wurde gemacht^^

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/05cf3eea5f13907cb82ec029778a8c1f


----------



## Kampfgurke (10. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

so nun gibt es endlich neue bilder^^
2 punkte sind gemacht. die Festplattenhalterungen wurden Orange lackiert   und das seitenteil ist gekommen ach ja und den radiator hab ich an der   seitenteil gemacht aber nun genug gelaber hier die bilder^^

das seitenteil wurde vom Computerbase user AL_ bearbeitet und die inlays gefräßt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woiferl94 (10. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

sieht cool aus


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Richtig schick, was du uns hier präsentierst, die Lackierung sieht prima aus und die 
Inlays in der Seitenwand sehen auch sehr gut aus, also fix einbauen und Bilder machen.


----------



## Kampfgurke (11. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Richtig schick, was du uns hier präsentierst, die Lackierung sieht prima aus und die
> Inlays in der Seitenwand sehen auch sehr gut aus, also fix einbauen und Bilder machen.


 

hmmmm die sind schon drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resax (11. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

sieht schick aus.
noch ne frage was sind das für grakas??


----------



## Kampfgurke (11. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

das sind 2 alte EVGA 7950GX2 ^^ 
hab die mir damals geleistet als die frisch rauskamen^^ QUAD SLI ^^ (NIE WIEDER)
das ist nur alte demo Hardware da kommt dann schon neue rein


----------



## Trafalgar (11. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## Kampfgurke (14. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe....

ich brauch einen Schreibtisch auf rollen wo ich das Case unten reinstellen kann.....

ich find einfach nichts passendes vielleicht wisst ihr was

freu mich schon auf eure vorschläge


----------



## Kampfgurke (16. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Eine neue lieferung von Aquatuning ist angekommen 

all in one^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die Pumpensteuerung  2 poweradjust Ultra mit passender blende




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 90° winkel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 Schottverschraubungen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4 Meter Tygon Schlauch 16/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und 20 perfect Seat tüllen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampfgurke (18. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

So hab schnell bilder gemacht beim gehen von meinen Lackierarbeiten...

am we folgen gescheite Bilder^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (18. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Trafalgar (18. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

oho, abenteuerlich... sieht am ende aber bestimmt gut aus


----------



## Kampfgurke (18. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



Trafalgar schrieb:


> oho, abenteuerlich...



inwiefern abenteuerlich?


----------



## Stingray93 (18. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

nettes Projekt.

Finde die linke Hälfte der Klappe vorne hättest du nicht Orange lackieren sollen, dann würde es meiner Meinung nach besser aussehen.

Ansonsten, verdienst du wirklich meinen Respekt vor der Arbeit.
Machst dir ganz schöne Mühe! Gefällt mir.


----------



## Kampfgurke (18. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Finde die linke Hälfte der Klappe vorne hättest du nicht Orange lackieren sollen, dann würde es meiner Meinung nach besser aussehen.
> 
> Ansonsten, verdienst du wirklich meinen Respekt vor der Arbeit.
> Machst dir ganz schöne Mühe! Gefällt mir.


 
danke  freut mich
das hatte ich auch erst aber dann fand ich das sind zu wenig Orange akzente


----------



## Trafalgar (18. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

ich finde, noch beißen sich die farben, aber es ist ja noch nicht fertig 
achja, AL_ hat meine seitenwand morgen auch


----------



## Dark-Blood (18. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



Kampfgurke schrieb:


> danke  freut mich
> das hatte ich auch erst aber dann fand ich das sind zu wenig Orange akzente


 
Respekt zu deinem Projekt. 
Ich finde die halb lackierte Klappe super. 
Sieht aus wie n Schild  

Gefällt mir sehr


----------



## h_tobi (19. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, mir gefällt der Lack auch sehr gut.


----------



## SirToctor (19. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

echt schick die Lackierung...sieht aus wie so ein Stormtrooper aus Star Wars


----------



## Trafalgar (19. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



SirToctor schrieb:


> sieht aus wie so ein Stormtrooper aus Star Wars



Epochenfail!


----------



## SirToctor (19. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

is ja auch n Ritter quasi


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*



Trafalgar schrieb:


> Epochenfail!





SirToctor schrieb:


> is ja auch n Ritter quasi



naja ich hab es leider Zeitlich noch nicht hinbekommen die Beschreibung beschreibung zu ändern.
hier irgendwo hab ich gründe aufgeführt wieso das Kreuzritterthema nicht weitergeführt wird und ich auf das Farbschema weiß orange umgestiegen bin.

im kürze: 
Das Kreuz auf der Front wäre so teuer geworden das ich mir locker nochmals kaufen konnte...


----------



## Kampfgurke (24. April 2011)

*AW: NZXT Phantom wird zum Templer/Kreuzritter*

So hier die besseren Bilder die ich versprochen hab^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




des weiteren hab ich meine alten Radiatoren ausgebaut 
und werd sie nun weiß Lackieren. Hier mal die Bilder im abgeklebten zustand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirToctor (25. April 2011)

schönes Ding...freu mich auf die fertigen Radis...wo kommen die denn dann genau hin?


----------



## Vickal89 (25. April 2011)

sieht sehr nett aus! Baust du die beleuchtung auch noch um? (Blaue LEDs mit orangenen tauschen)


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. April 2011)

SirToctor schrieb:


> schönes Ding...freu mich auf die fertigen Radis...wo kommen die denn dann genau hin?


 danke 
durch die größe muss ich die Raidatoren alle außen montieren. einer kommt neben den Mora der ander steht noch nicht 100% fest da ich noch keinen guten Platz gefunden hab. 



Vickal89 schrieb:


> sieht sehr nett aus! Baust du die beleuchtung auch noch um? (Blaue LEDs mit orangenen tauschen)


 und auch dir danke. ja die beleuchtung wird noch geänder hab schon die passenden LEDs bei Reichelt bestellt. muss mich nur noch nach ner feinen lötspitze umschauen


----------



## Ossiracer (25. April 2011)

Wäre ne Möglichkeit für dich den 2. Radi mit Abstandshaltern am Heck zu montieren? Könnte ziemlich geil aussehn denk ich mal


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. April 2011)

das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt dabei bin ich auf das problem der kabel und schläuche gestoßen^^ der Radiator ist so groß das er hinten 80% abdeckt. da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen vielleicht was mit schanieren damit ich ihn da weg schwenken kann wenn ich da ran muss^^


----------



## Sickpuppy (25. April 2011)

Die orangenen Gitter sehen klasse aus. Da werd ich mir wohl jetzt bei meinem Mod was anderes einfallen lassen müssen


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. April 2011)

wieso denn? ich mach da ja nicht mit also kannst du das doch ohne weiteres machen


----------



## Sickpuppy (25. April 2011)

Ich werds mal in dunkel Graphit versuchen  . Aber die blauen Lüfterleds werden bei mir auch gegen orangene getauscht. Orange/weiss ist einfach zu genial beim Phantom! Da wirst du mir sicher recht geben.
Verfolge dein Projekt schon von Anfang an mit grossem Interesse. Keep going.


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. April 2011)

Ja das stimmt orange/weiß passt Perfekt  davor hab ich noch ein bisschen "angst" da meine lötkünste nicht die besten
werd dein Projekt mir etwas genauer anschauen die nächste zeit^^ mir gefallen deine Blenden die dreifarbig gehalten sind.
Das sieht hammer aus und die Orange abdeckung die du gefertigt hast gefällt mir auch super


----------



## Kampfgurke (28. April 2011)

heute ist ne Kleinigkeit von Nils bekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gewohnt kommen am Wochenende Bilder 
Auch von den 2 lackierten Radiatoren


----------



## chillerman (29. April 2011)

Ich steh auf orange!
Hammer geiles Projekt! Bin schon gespannt auf die Raditoren 

Mach weiter so!


----------



## Kampfgurke (1. Mai 2011)

So leute heute wieder ein paar Bilder. Leider hab ich nicht so viel hinbekommen wie gewollt da ich seit Freitag 22.00 Uhr arbeiten musste.... 
Jetzt hab ich etwas schlafdefizit^^... aber hier nun zu den Bildern.


Hier seht ihr nun die kleine Lieferung von Nils 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier hab ich mich mal am sleeven versucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




eine kleinigkeit von Aquatuning 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier nun der Aquaero mit anderer Blende





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier der Aquaero und die zwei Poweradjust2 Ultra eingebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und hier die Lackierten radiatoren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





vielleicht bekomm ich es heute noch hin die Mora 3 Lüfterkabelverlängerungen zu machen.


----------



## SirToctor (1. Mai 2011)

ooooh wie is das schöööön!
sieht klasse aus.

bau es ein - bau es ein - bau es ein! 
looohooos


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Mai 2011)

Öööhm ich dachte es wird Orange also sollten die Radis auch Orange sein oder!?


----------



## Kampfgurke (1. Mai 2011)

die Radiatorfläche will ich nicht lackieren da der wärmetransfair nicht mehr so gut ist


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Mai 2011)

Achso..okay  Na dann noch viel Glück


----------



## h_tobi (5. Mai 2011)

Sehr ordentliche Lackierung,  die Front sieht auch sehr gut aus, wobei mich die vielen Schriftzüge etwas stören würden. 
Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg ich freue mich auf mehr.....


----------



## Kampfgurke (5. Mai 2011)

h_tobi schrieb:


> wobei mich die vielen Schriftzüge etwas stören würden.
> Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg ich freue mich auf mehr.....



hmm jetzt wo du es sagst..... das sind schon extrem viel da kann ich aber wohl nix machen... 

ich hoff das nun endlich die Netzteilabdekung Fertig ist die ein Kumpel mir biegen sollte. denn dann kann ich mich endlich an die Montage aller Teile wagen^^


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Mai 2011)

Sieht soweit alles wirklich Top aus!


----------



## r|sen_ (5. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht kann man die "abkleben" oder ne dünne Scheibe vor basteln und die dann in Tower / Frontfarbe lacken...?


----------



## h_tobi (5. Mai 2011)

Ich konnte bei meiner AQ 4 die Abdeckung umdrehen da sie symmetrisch ist, ich weiß ja nicht, ob es bei der neuen auch funktioniert.


----------



## Kampfgurke (5. Mai 2011)

werd ich am we gleich ausprobieren danke für die Tips


----------



## King_Sony (5. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es cool, dass der Lack kräftig orange ist und nicht ausgebleicht 

Deine HW-Fotos sind aber auch cool. Ich schaffe es nie ohne Stativ das Bild scharf zu bekommen, weil es jedesmal verwackelt.

-Sony-


----------



## Kampfgurke (5. Mai 2011)

die Fotos mach ich ohne Stativ^^ weiß gerade nicht was das für ne Cam ist die ich benutz... hol die mir immer von meinem Dad wenn ich mal wieder bei meinen Eltern bin^^ 
muss das nächste mal drauf achten... weiß nur das es ne Spigelreflex ist mit Objektiven für nahaufnahmen^^ 

das wär das Perfekte MB für meinen mod leider ist es für den Socel 1366... ich würd aber gern auf den neuen R2011 setzen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (5. Mai 2011)

DAS würde ich auch so nehmen wie es ist. Einfach suuuperpassend


----------



## Kampfgurke (5. Mai 2011)

hier der link zum MB
Gigabyte X58A-OC: Extreme-OC-Mainboard kommt bald - gigabyte, mainboard, overclocking, core i7

kosten 250€....  für das Geld will ich ein R2011


----------



## neo3 (5. Mai 2011)

Hmpf... warum hab ich auch noch nen 1366... da könnte man aber wirklich schwach werden *grml* ^^

Ansonsten find ich orange natürlich toll - bin mal gespannt, wie es am Ende aussieht


----------



## redBull87 (5. Mai 2011)

Meeeenno, das Mainboard schaut ja mal Hammermäßig geil aus  Und würde auch noch super in meine Kiste passen....


----------



## h_tobi (6. Mai 2011)

Ein geiles Board, da hat sich GB mal richtig Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Mai 2011)

Wiso hat das Board 2 WEIßE Sata Anschlüsse? Fail!


----------



## Kampfgurke (8. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wiso hat das Board 2 WEIßE Sata Anschlüsse? Fail!


 
wieso? ganz einfach weil das die neuen Sata anschlüsse sind und für leute die kein handbuch lesen wurden die farblich markiert^^

dieses we dachte ich mir ich lackier meine meine Lüfter für die 2 360er radiatoren.... hmmm das war nicht der hammer 
1. ist mir der lack ausgegangen und 2. sieht es nicht sehr sauber aus da der lack an den lüfterblättern runter gelaufen ist.... 

und da das ganze noch nicht genug ist bekommt ihr erst in 3 wochen wieder bilder.... aber dann kommt ein etwas größeres update... 
ich hoffe ihr könnt euch bis da hin gedulden


p.s. das update hat dann mit der NT Abdeckung zu tun


----------



## True Skool (8. Mai 2011)

Erstmal meine Hochachtung, sehr schöne Idee und gut ausgeführt bis jetzt.


Ich habe allerdings eine Frage:
Da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, das gleiche Gehäuse zu kaufen, würde ich gerne wissen, wie gut die Montage des MoRa geklappt hat und wie gut der Luftdurchsatz ist. Dadurch, dass du den Radiator relativ nah am Gehäuse montiert hast, müsste doch der Luftdurchfluss beeinträchtigt sein. Vielen Dank!
True Skool


----------



## Kampfgurke (8. Mai 2011)

danke für das lob  freut mich

da hast du recht das ganze kann zu einem lüftstau führen hab davon aber noch nichts gemerkt da meine lüfter bis maximal 1200u/min drehen^^  zudem kann die luft ja zu allen 4 seiten entweichen 
hab den mora im moment an meinem alten pc da ich die 2 360er dem ja gemobst hab^^ da laufen die lüfter aud 400u/min da hab ich auch noch keinen luftstau gemerkt....  
ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen und wenn du noch fragen zum case hast  frag


----------



## Nixtreme (21. Mai 2011)

auch von mir ein dickes lob! sieht alles top aus so weit!


----------



## Kampfgurke (21. Mai 2011)

musste für *Sickpuppy *ein bisschen was messen^^ die LEDs haben 2,91V 

dann hab ich gedacht ach machen wirs gleich fedig





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mehr folgt am Sonntag  hoff ich mal


----------



## Sickpuppy (21. Mai 2011)

Hey Danke  Hatte die LEDtauschaktion zwar schon verworfen. Aber das sieht doch besser aus als gedacht. Jetzt schwanke ich wieder. Lässt du sie drin?


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Mai 2011)

Auch vo mir gibts ein Lob, schaut klasse aus was du da machst. Die Led´s in Orange machen einiges her


----------



## Kampfgurke (21. Mai 2011)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Hey Danke  Hatte die LEDtauschaktion zwar schon verworfen. Aber das sieht doch besser aus als gedacht. Jetzt schwanke ich wieder. Lässt du sie drin?


 hey bitte bitte hab ich ja gsagt das ichs mach^^


klar lass ich die drin muss nur noch n weg finden das die dauernd leuchten^^


----------



## Kampfgurke (22. Mai 2011)

So nun geht es n bisschen weiter^^...

leider bin ich nicht so weit gekommen wie ich eigentlich wollte eigentlich wollte ich die ganze verschlauchung für die 2 360er raidatoren fertig machen aber leider konnte ich nur einen montieren für den 2. muss ich mir noch was überlegen wie ich den schlussendlich montiere da mit den T stücken nicht funktioniert hat^^...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und nun zur netzteilabdeckung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so für dieses we wars das nun


----------



## _*Andi*_ (22. Mai 2011)

sieht echt super aus....die Farbkombi gefällt mir sehr......


----------



## Miyamoto (22. Mai 2011)

Spitzen Arbeit!!!
Da bekommt man echt Lust am eigenen Phantom rum zu schrauben  bin momentan auch am Schauen wie ich das mit der NT Blende mache aber mom kann ich leider nur Ideen sammeln da ich out of Money bin   xD


----------



## ediracer (23. Mai 2011)

eine schöne Arbeit bisher 
Mir fiele aber gerade die sehr gestopfte Laing auf, wird da das ShoggySandwich noch etwas bringen?
Ich meine, dass die Pumpe zwar entkoppelt ist, aber trotzdem die Vibrationen über die Netzteilabdenkung wieder ans Gehäuse gibt.


----------



## SirToctor (23. Mai 2011)

das sieht n bisschen sehr dolle lecker aus! schöne blende...das teil wird der hammer! weiter so


----------



## Kampfgurke (23. Mai 2011)

ediracer schrieb:


> Mir fiele aber gerade die sehr gestopfte Laing auf, wird da das ShoggySandwich noch etwas bringen?
> Ich meine, dass die Pumpe zwar entkoppelt ist, aber trotzdem die Vibrationen über die Netzteilabdenkung wieder ans Gehäuse gibt.


 
erst mal danke für das Lob

ja das stimmt da hab ich auch etwas angst das muss ich am nächsten we testen leider kann ich da nix machen da der winkelanschluss da drauf drückt.... 
wenn es die vibrationen weitergegeben werden wird die blende mit mossgummi oder änlichem auch entkoppelt  
danke für den hinweiß


----------



## ediracer (23. Mai 2011)

keine Ursache 
Die Idee mit dem Moosgummi wird, denke ich zumindest, auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung mit sich bringen, vielleicht sogar noch ein Stück zwischen Pumpe und Winkelanschluss?


----------



## Kampfgurke (23. Mai 2011)

das sollte ich dann auf jeden fall


----------



## h_tobi (25. Mai 2011)

Es würde auch reichen, wenn du das gelbe Moosgummi entfernst, die Pumpe sollte dennoch genug entkoppelt sein. 
Wirklich schick, was du da bastelst, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. Mai 2011)

das ist auch ne idee da die laing ja auch noch gedrosselt wird mit den Powerajusts sollte das gehen 

das ist ne gute idee danke


----------



## kL| (28. Mai 2011)

Was macht eigendlich deine Wasserfarbe? Hat sie sich abgesetzt?


----------



## Kampfgurke (29. Mai 2011)

mit der ist alles 1a nächste woche liefer ich wieder bilder


----------



## Kampfgurke (31. Mai 2011)

so PCGHW ler ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe
wo zum teufel bekomm ich bitte 10mm UNC 32-6 10mm gewindeschrauben her? zu einem vernünftigen 
preis^^




hab was bei MDPC gefunden... aber da eine bestellung von 10€ nicht lohnt werd ich mir noch n paar sleev sachen kaufen^^


nun stellt sich mir die frage welche schrumpfschläuche soll ich für meine Orangen und weiße sleevs nehmen?

schwaz oder weiß?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Juni 2011)

Kampfgurke schrieb:


> nun stellt sich mir die frage welche schrumpfschläuche soll ich für meine Orangen und weiße sleevs nehmen?
> 
> schwaz oder weiß?


 
Definitiv weiße...!

Das mit der Lochblechabdeckung finde ich übrigens auch sehr gut.


----------



## Kampfgurke (4. Juni 2011)

so heute gibt es wieder ein kleines update

so ich hab meine silenX lüfter lackiert^^ hier das Ergebnis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und nun montiert auf einem radiator 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun ein kleiner farbtest und ein test ob bis jetzt alles dicht ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe euch gefällt das was ich bis jetzt gemacht hab.... 

jetzt fehlen nur noch unc schrauben für die lüfter und dann wäre fast alles gemacht


----------



## Thunder1978 (4. Juni 2011)

sieht ja mal richtig edel aus.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (4. Juni 2011)

die Lüfter sehen echt GEILO aus.....


----------



## Kampfgurke (4. Juni 2011)

@*Thunder1978 *hab dein mod schon gesehen gefällt mir sehr gut. wie hast du die nt blende so gut hin bekommen?

die lüfter waren ein bisschen arbeit hab nochmal 1 komplette lackschicht runter machen müssen weil sie verlaufen ist


----------



## wintobi (4. Juni 2011)

Super  toll gemacht


----------



## SirToctor (6. Juni 2011)

sieht richtig toll aus! bin begeistert!


----------



## Miyamoto (6. Juni 2011)

Hammer 
Lüfter sehen genial aus und der Rest natürlich auch


----------



## h_tobi (10. Juni 2011)

Alter Schwede, orange / weiß ist eine geniale Farbkombination, das sieht wirklich verdammt edel aus, nur weiter so.


----------



## Cyruz (10. Juni 2011)

Hui Hui...schöner Mod, Farbwahl gefällt mir sehr gut und das die Lüfter ordentlich Arbeit waren, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Bin gerade bei meinen bei und die treiben mich in den Wahnsinn  . Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt


----------



## Kampfgurke (12. Juni 2011)

so hab alles mal zusammengebaut mit der alten HW bestückt und befüllt.......... das ding bringt 35 kg auf die wage..... ein monster....

morgen folgen bilder


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Juni 2011)

Kampfgurke schrieb:


> morgen folgen bilder


 YEAHH! Bilder we need Bilder. xD


----------



## Stizza (13. Juni 2011)

Ich bin ja Absolut Begeistert von deinem Casemod, Habe auch Vor mir diesen Radiator zu holen nach über 10 Jahren mal wieder eine WAKÜ betreiben. Wie hast du die Lüfter am Radiator montiert Saugend oder Blasend?


----------



## Kampfgurke (13. Juni 2011)

hey Stizza schön das dir mein mod gefällt. ich hab alle lüfter blasend montiert. 

*bilder folgen etwas später* (heute nachmittag)


----------



## Kampfgurke (13. Juni 2011)

so ohne umschweife gibt es nun 5 neue bilder von meinem 35kg monster.....

die nächsten wochen wird das system nochmals neu befüllt da mir der farbton des wassers nicht gefällt und noch schnellkupplungen dran kommen da das ding sonst einfach zu heftig ist^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sickpuppy (13. Juni 2011)

SEEEEEHR GEIL!!! (kein sry für Käptn Caps und seine Shiftcrew)

So muss das aussehen, wenn man nen Phantom mit Wakü hat.
Den ___DuaLLPhanToM___ kannst du dir auch mal anschauen, falls noch nicht bekannt. Finde deinen aber bei weitem besser!


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Juni 2011)

Wiso rotes und durchsichtiges Wasser?


----------



## ToPPi (13. Juni 2011)

Hätte nie gedacht, dass ein NZXT Phantom auch gut aussehen kann 

Cooler Teppich btw


----------



## needit (13. Juni 2011)

einfach geil. mehr kann man einfach nicht sagen


----------



## Stizza (13. Juni 2011)

Oha Reicht der Große Radiator nicht aus??
Die Sicht Fenster anstatt des mashgitters gefallen mir wenn ich meine wakü einbaue werde ich das denke ich auch machen nur Händisch mit Dremel   der Nachteil wenn man niemanden zur Hand hat mit einer Fräse, aber dein Projekt liefert viele Anregungen


----------



## Kampfgurke (13. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wiso rotes und durchsichtiges Wasser?


wie gesagt das befüll ich nochmal neu da hab ich etwas zu viel lebensmittelfarbe reingekippt^^ 




Sickpuppy schrieb:


> So muss das aussehen, wenn man nen Phantom mit Wakü hat.
> Den ___DuaLLPhanToM___ kannst du dir auch mal anschauen, falls noch nicht bekannt. Finde deinen aber bei weitem besser!


 
den mod kannte ich noch nicht sieht aber auch hammer au  vorallem die nt abdeckung 

danke für das lob  freut mich das es dir so gut gefällt


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Juni 2011)

Und da soll jemand sagen aus dem NZXT kann man nichts feines machen.  Lebensmittelfarbe? Da gibt es doch extra wasser für. 

Ich finde diese 2 NZXT Phantom Mods extrem genial:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qiSaFWyHWhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJyX0e8M2P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## h_tobi (14. Juni 2011)

Einfach nur schön und edel, was du da gezaubert hast, die Bilder sind bombastisch, vor allem der Teppich ist ein perfekter Untergrund
für dieses Monster.  Einer der schönsten,"fertigen" Mods seit längerem.


----------



## Kampfgurke (21. Juni 2011)

Danke h-tobi 

damit die schläuche besser verlegt werden können und das ding doch etwas  konfortabler transportiert werden kann wird folgende Bestellung  getätigt:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/3d6d0f26435c3b3091b872f55bd6a147

leider wird es eine weile dauern bis alles da ist wie ihr an den lieferterminen erkennen könnt aber solang werde ich an der beläuchtung arbeiten


----------



## The_Rose_de (22. Juni 2011)

Muss sagen, der Mod gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## neflE (22. Juni 2011)

HAMMER 
Sehr schöner Mod.


----------



## affli (27. Juni 2011)

Sieht echt spitze aus! Schöner Mod geworden! 
Orange / Weiss kommt einfach gut!


----------



## Miyamoto (27. Juni 2011)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen ist echt SUPER geworden


----------



## Kampfgurke (27. Juni 2011)

danke freut mich das es euch gefällt 

sobald der  50€ Aquatuning Gutschein von whitex-modd.de da ist wird es weiter gehen


----------



## Kampfgurke (4. Juli 2011)

*weiter gehts*

So die Bestellung ist getätigt... kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln bis alles lieferbar ist^^.
hab mir extra 3m schlauch dazu bestellt damit das ganze schöner verschlaucht werden kann^^.

zum Schluss hab ich noch zwei fragen. was haltet ihr von Shrouds ? hab  festgestellt das locker 80% der Luft bei den 360ger radis nicht durch  die radis gehen sondern weggedrückt werden.... das heißt ich hab da ein  Luftstau..... 
die zweite Frage ist was haltet ihr davon wenn ich an die freie Stelle des Seitenteils eine silhouette einer frau anbringe?


----------



## h_tobi (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn du den Platz hast, sind Shrouds bestimmt nicht verkehrt. 
Für die Silhouette würde ich erst einige Entwürfe machen, nicht, das es dir später doch ned gefällt. 
Ich bin gespannt, was du dir da vorstellst...


----------



## Lynx laser (6. Juli 2011)

cooles ding


----------



## Lynx laser (6. Juli 2011)

wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Juli 2011)

Lynx laser schrieb:


> wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht


 Bitte benutze den Editier-Button. Danke.


----------



## Kampfgurke (7. Juli 2011)

@*Lynx laser* lang hab ich dafür gebraucht da ich meistens nur am we daran arbeiten konnte 
so um den dreh rum 6 monate

ach ja die silhouette kommt nicht mehr in frage die mach die ganze optik kaputt hab da mal n bisschen mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gespielt sah echt nicht gut aus.


----------



## FreedomSTRIKE (9. Juli 2011)

Grüße!

Echt Geiler Mod, very nice!!


----------



## Kampfgurke (13. September 2011)

Hallo PCGHWler,

 ich hol den Thread mal aus der versenkung da es nun langsam aber sicher weitergeht. 
ich hab nun endlich die Bestellung von Aquatuning betreffs der Schnellkupplungen erhalten.

was will ich jetzt noch machen?



neugestaltung der Netzteilabdeckung
neue lüfter für die 360ger Radiatoren (+lackierung)
umgestaltung der Schlauchführung


----------



## Thunder1978 (13. September 2011)

Obwohl dein Case so geil aussieht noch mal verändern? Bin gespannt.


----------



## Kampfgurke (13. September 2011)

das sind ja "nur" innere veränderungen da es da nicht so toll aussieht


----------



## Thunder1978 (13. September 2011)

vielleicht mit Plexyglas und heißluftfön arbeiten, das mache ich bei mein zweiten Rechner jetzt auch ich kenne das, es muss immer noch was sein


----------



## Kampfgurke (13. September 2011)

Ja genau so werde ich es auch machen


----------



## Kampfgurke (18. September 2011)

so am we hab ich mich mal am plexiglasbiegen versucht hier an einem 5mm dicken reststück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über die woche werd ich wohl die gesamte wakü wieder ausbauen alles vermessen. am we werd ich mich dann wohl
wieder am biegen versuchen nur dieses mal etwas größer^^ *g*

ach ja hier noch was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und zu guterletzt noch 2 schnellkupplungen

einmal Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (3/8") Kupplung (High Flow) inkl. Schottverschraubung - VL3N
und einmal Aquatuning Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (3/8") Kupplung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier von eine draufsicht vom innenleben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. September 2011)

Wieso rote Sleeves? Orang/Weiß würde doch besser zum Case passen.


----------



## Kampfgurke (18. September 2011)

irgendwie kommt das auf dem bild falsch rüber sind eigentlich orange :/ muss man ohne blitz und bei tageslich photos machen 

sind niels sleevs Sleeve SMALL - ORANGE | Sleeve | MDPC Sleeve | MDPC-X International

(Photos sind mit nem HTC evo 3d gemacht)


----------



## Lan_Party (18. September 2011)

o.O Auf den Bildern sehen die Rot aus.  Teuer sind die aber schon.


----------



## Kampfgurke (18. September 2011)

ich mach nochmal photos morgen ich hoff dann kommen die nicht mehr rot raus^^


----------



## Lan_Party (19. September 2011)

Schon heftig wie sich die Farbe ändern kann und das nur durch etwas Licht. 0.o


----------



## Bambusbar (19. September 2011)

Ja, sieht schon ein wenig komisch aus . nur nicht nur nicht orange sondern auch echt hässlich, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Bin mal gespannt, wie das bei 'richtigen' Fotos dann aussieht


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. September 2011)

wäre noch toll wenn du genau sagen könntest was dir nicht gefällt


----------



## pibels94 (19. September 2011)

er meint die "roten" sleeves 

btw: super casemod 

[x] Abo


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. September 2011)

danke *pibels94*

klar meint er die "roten" Sleevs aber was daran sonst noch "hässlich" is...^^


----------



## pibels94 (19. September 2011)

habs so verstanden das das "hässlige" daran das Nicht Orange ist


----------



## Bambusbar (19. September 2011)

Hoi 
Ja, wie grad schon in der PN geschrieben, den Mod selber find ich echt knorke, aber die Sleeves gehen halt gar nicht. Die Farbe von dem Orange wirkt halt nüberhaupt nicht orange und die weißen Sleeves sehen ein wenig überbelichtet und dementsprechend "unblickdicht" aus, das kommt aber beides 100% von dem Blitz.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. September 2011)

Ich hoffe doch das es nur am Blitz liegt. Freue mich schon auf neue Bilder.


----------



## pibels94 (19. September 2011)

Dito!


----------



## Kampfgurke (20. September 2011)

ich hab gestern noch n paar photos gemacht kamen aber schlussendlich alle rot raus :/ was neue bilder anbelangt müsst ihr warten bis ich meine richtige cam wieder hab :/ sorry


----------



## Lan_Party (20. September 2011)

Wie lange wirst es ca. dauern?


----------



## Kampfgurke (20. September 2011)

bis freitag


----------



## Lan_Party (21. September 2011)

Soooo lange...naja wir werden es aushalten.


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. September 2011)

so ich muss euch etwas entteuschen die interboot hat mein moddingvorhaben etwas vereitelt^^ und nächstes we wird es auch vereitelt da ich am sa auf eine hozeit darf und am sonntag und Montag arbeiten muss  im laufe des tages kommen die bilder der sleevs noch  und dieses mal nicht rot^^ da ich endlich wieder meine cam hab


----------



## pibels94 (25. September 2011)

Das ist doch schonmal was


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. September 2011)

So hier die versprochenen sleev bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

Wow! Das Orange kommt jetzt richtig gut rüber! Sieht 100-mal besser aus als vorher.


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. September 2011)

jap  das stimmt.

ist auch n unterschied zwischen ner handy cam (evo 3d) und ner Nikon D5000


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

Mit Kameras kenne ich mich 0% aus. 
Wieso ist das Plastik eig. so halbwegs durchsichtig? In weiß würde es doch besser passen oder?


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. September 2011)

weil ich das leider der standartstecker war und ich vergessen hab nen neuen zu bestellen^^ :/ wird bei der nächsten bestellung bei niels mitbestellt ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

Achso.  Nach dann freue ich mich schon auf die neuen Bilder.


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. September 2011)

so musste mir gerade nen neuen Mosfet kühler für mein evga x58 mirco sli kaufen da ich das gewinde geschrottet hab :/


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

Kampfgurke schrieb:


> so musste mir gerade nen neuen Mosfet kühler für mein evga x58 mirco sli kaufen da ich das gewinde geschrottet hab :/


 Und gibts dazu auch Bilder?


----------



## Kampfgurke (25. September 2011)

hmmm^^ aber erst morgen abend


----------



## Lan_Party (25. September 2011)

Kampfgurke schrieb:


> hmmm^^ aber erst morgen abend


 Darauf freue ich mich schon.


----------



## Kampfgurke (26. September 2011)

so hab gestern abend noch n bisschen dran rumgemebastelt und hab nen 90° winkel in das "kaputte" gewinde bekommen. So wie es aussah war nur der obere Gewindering oder wie auch immer das heißen mag kaputt. jetzt muss ich mir halt eine entsprechende schlauchfürhung überlegen :/


----------



## Kampfgurke (18. Dezember 2011)

so ich hab n bisschen rumgebastelt heute um euch mal nen kleinen vorgeschmack zu geben was ich vorhab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mischk@ (18. Dezember 2011)

Gib Gas, wir wollen sehn was du draus machst !!!!


----------



## neflE (18. Dezember 2011)

die Plexi-Konstruktion sieht sehr gut aus.... nur die Aluecke ist Silber :/
aber sonst sehr schickt 

lg neflE


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. Dezember 2011)

ja das silber stöhrt voll und ganz da hast du recht das kommt auch noch weg


----------



## darknitro (19. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man fragen darf, was für einen Zweck erfüllt diese Plexiglas-Abtrennung ?


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. Dezember 2011)

was für ein Zweck? man sieht das zeugs dahinter nicht mehr wenn ich fertig bin. leider Fehlt mir ein Paket von Aquatuning um weiter zu machen :/^^

hinter der Abdeckung herscht reinstes chaos wenn der Aquaero + 2 poweradjusts wieder drin sind^^ + LED steuerung

natürlich wird auch noch eine Abdeckung für das NT gemacht. damit mann schlussendlich nichts mehr sieht sind die 2 moosgummirollen zuständig. 

NT abdeckung Orange Seitenabdeckung Weiß


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Dezember 2011)

Kampfgurke schrieb:
			
		

> was für ein Zweck? man sieht das zeugs dahinter nicht mehr wenn ich fertig bin. leider Fehlt mir ein Paket von Aquatuning um weiter zu machen :/^^
> 
> hinter der Abdeckung herscht reinstes chaos wenn der Aquaero + 2 poweradjusts wieder drin sind^^ + LED steuerung
> 
> ...



Und wie kommt dann noch Luft zur Cpu und Graka? Wenn alles mit glas abgesperrt is!?


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. Dezember 2011)

danke für deinen einwand

aber^^luft? was ist das? ich hab 3 externe Radiatoren die alles kühlen. bei meinen komponenten ist alles wassergekühlt (ausßer festplatten die haben aber einen entsprechenden lüfter der auch dann das NT mit luft versorgt) 1 mora 3 (120mm version) und 2 360ger radis. der Mora is für CPU und SB NB und mofest zuständig die anderen 2 für grakas und ram. von daher brauch ich keine luft im gehäuse  

wenn ich dann doch eines besseren belehrt werden würde könnte ich oben 2 140mm lüfter oder 1 180mm lüfter einbauen. 

so sah mein system bis jetzt aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Dezember 2011)

Kampfgurke schrieb:
			
		

> danke für deinen einwand
> 
> aber^^luft? was ist das? ich hab 3 externe Radiatoren die alles kühlen. bei meinen komponenten ist alles wassergekühlt (ausßer festplatten die haben aber einen entsprechenden lüfter der auch dann das NT mit luft versorgt) 1 mora 3 (120mm version) und 2 360ger radis. der Mora is für CPU und SB NB und mofest zuständig die anderen 2 für grakas und ram. von daher brauch ich keine luft im gehäuse
> 
> ...



Aso, trotzdem kommt dann mit dem glas nichts mehr dahin.... Das mainboard will ja auch n leichten lufthauch? Oder?
 Aber wenn ich das so sehe will ich auch so gitter wenigstens überm Netzteil, da geht ja wenigstens nochm bissl luft durch


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. Dezember 2011)

mal schauen wie es das überlebt wenn nicht dann hab ich ja noch die möglichkeit lüfter anzubringen^^.
^^ das mit dem gitter es ne recht einfache aber schöne lösung. leider hab ich keine möglichkeit alu sauber im 90° winkel zu biegen sonst hätte ich das alles aus alu gemacht und dann pulvern lassen.


----------



## neflE (19. Dezember 2011)

Keine Möglichkeit?

Hast du keinen Schraubstock, einen Winkel und 4 Latten zur Hand?

Hab ich so geschafft und es sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. Dezember 2011)

jap genau keine Möglichkeit^^ n schraubstock besitz ich nicht und nur für einen kleinen Mod so was anzuschaffen lohnt nicht^^


----------



## neflE (19. Dezember 2011)

Schade. Hast du Schraubzwingen?

Schraubzwingen+Tisch=Schraubstock


----------



## Kampfgurke (19. Dezember 2011)

ja das hab ich^^ hab aber ja schon ne andere lösung  

nur sollte Aquatuning mal meine Bestellung verschicken^^

es fehlt leider immer noch Mayhems Pastel - Gigabyte Orange 1000ml


----------



## Kampfgurke (27. Dezember 2011)

so hab wieder ein bisschen mit dem Plexiglas gearbeitet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn das aquatuning paket da ist geht es weiter


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

Sieht ziemlich edel aus  Hab dein TB nur durch mein Abo wieder gefunden... Mit dem AT Paket meinst du den Wasserfarbzusatz oder?


----------



## Kampfgurke (27. Dezember 2011)

und ein paar andere teile  bin mal gespannt was ihr dann zu meiner pumpen agb konstelation sagt^^


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

Freue mich schon die zu sehen, die Pumpe aus meinem TB ist wahrscheinlich gerade futsch


----------



## ~3χT@~ (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch ein Phantom,doch meins ist hässlich 
Bin immo am Überlegen es vll auch nen bisschen zu "verschönern"
Ich hab dich früher schonmal gefragt,doch es leider vergessen,wo hast du dein Window machen lassen?  Danke


----------



## Koyote (27. Dezember 2011)

Beim Window wurde immer davon gesprochen, dass ein gewisser "AL_" das macht.


----------



## Kampfgurke (27. Dezember 2011)

Genau den user findest du in Hardwareluxx oder unter

www.[B]liquid[/B]-*extasy*.de

wobei es auch bei caseking inzwischen ein seitenteil mit fenster gibt



*edit* 

Hey pcghwler, wo würdet ihr durchflussmesser im System anbringen?
Ich hab mir gedacht ich bring sie am Ende des Systems vor dem agb an. 
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Mr JK (1. Januar 2012)

weiß , schwarz , und orange - SEHR SCHÖN


----------



## Kampfgurke (6. Januar 2012)

So da ich Urlaub hab, hab ich endlich zeit gefunden etwas weiter zu basteln. aber wie es im Urlaub immer so ist kommen manche Dinge dazwischen.
z.b. Arbeit und boarden^^

als erstes war ich boarden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann musste ich viel Arbeiten. nebenher hab ich dann meine wakü auseinander genommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man findet viel Dreck in so ner wakü  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach weiteren Arbeitsreichen tagen hab ich wieder zeit gefunden alles wieder zusammenzubauen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Schluss hab ich auch noch zeit gefunden am Case etwas rumzubasteln  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (7. Januar 2012)

Sieht sehr geil aus mit den 2 Ausgleichgefäßen


----------



## LeCPU (10. Januar 2012)

Sehr saubere Arbeit . 

Klasse Mod und perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt! Toll!

Weiter so und noch viel Spaß und Glück!


----------



## Kampfgurke (12. Januar 2012)

Freut mich das es euch gefällt.
hier mal ein kleiner vorgeschmack mit HW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier ein bild von der restlichen Aquatuning lieferung die heute gekommen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris2109 (13. Januar 2012)

Willst du die Schläuche einfärben oder mit Pastellfarbe kühlen? (^.^)

Ansonsten sieht es schon sehr gut aus


----------



## Kampfgurke (13. Januar 2012)

einfärben? ne dann hätte ich ja entsprechend farbige schläuche kaufen können 

das is ne spezielle kühlflüssigkeit Mayhems Pastel - Gigabyte Orange 1000ml

 danke


----------



## Chris2109 (13. Januar 2012)

Achso, weil da stand Pastell hab ich gleich an die Farbmischung gedacht^^. Aber passt ja dann zum Rest des Systems!


----------



## Kampfgurke (17. Januar 2012)

NZXT hat meinen mod nun auch gefunden  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Januar 2012)

Kampfgurke schrieb:
			
		

> NZXT hat meinen mod nun auch gefunden



:O glückwunsch hast du aber echt verdient


----------



## Kampfgurke (10. März 2012)

so ich hatte endlich mal wieder zeit etwas zu machen  

hier nun die Impressionen

Eine kleine bestellung bei Caseking und die umrüstung auf USB 3.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So nun kommen wir zu meiner Unordnung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (10. März 2012)

Sieht echt schick aus, der Radi steht dem Gehäuse richtig. Weiter so !


----------



## Krabby (13. Mai 2012)

ich hab mich jetz durch die ganzen 30Seiten durchgeklickt, richtig Hammer geiler Casemod, ich hab sowas ähnliches vor allerdings wird das nur halb so toll aussehen wie deins ^^ und ich will nur den "Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT White" außen befestigen, meiner Meinung nach sollte das dicke reichen was Kühlleistung angeht.

Aber eine frage brennt mir immer noch auf der Zunge. Wo um alles in der welt willst du dein Netzteil hin packen? oder hab ich was verpasst? ^^

mfg


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Mai 2012)

Ist doch unter der Midplate?


----------



## Krabby (14. Mai 2012)

aahh also doch dort ^^ das ist auf 99% der bilder garnicht drauf, deshalb war ich etwas verwirrt ^^


----------



## Kampfgurke (16. Mai 2012)

xd jap das is unter der Abdeckung. Dachte es sieht besser aus wenn man die Kabel und alles nicht sieht.

inzwischen hatte ich nen kleinen wasserschaden. zum glück ging nur ein SATA kabel kaputt. Man sollte einfach keine billigeren sachen verwenden im nicht sichtbaren bereich das rächt sich eifach irgendwann...^^ im moment sieht alles etwas chaotisch aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampfgurke (29. Mai 2012)

der wasserschade ist behoben.... tja so was passiert eben wenn man im nicht sichtbaren bereich billigere sachen verwendet....

Es gibt noch 2 Sachen zu tun 

1. die Beleutung fertig stellen.
2. was mit tinkerforge anstellen  (was verrate ich noch nicht) 

die Bestellung bei tinkerforge ist erfolgt hier eine kleine impression was ich bestellt hab. (das ist "nur" das starterkit zum experimentieren)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haggie (29. Mai 2012)

HO! Da hast du ja mal nettes Zeugs bestellt... ich hab mir das gerade mal auf deren HP angeschaut...


----------



## gNomeX (29. Mai 2012)

Wow die 2 Kreisläufe sehen geil aus ....


----------



## Itachiultra (29. Mai 2012)

Hast du das Plexiglas lackiert?


----------



## Kampfgurke (29. Mai 2012)

nein das Plexiglas ist nicht lackiert das ist mit moosgummi überzogen


----------



## neflE (29. Mai 2012)

Kampfgurke schrieb:
			
		

> nein das Plexiglas ist nicht lackiert das ist mit moosgummi überzogen



Geniale Lösung.


----------



## Stinkschwein (29. Mai 2012)

gefällt mir sehr gut !


----------



## darknitro (29. Mai 2012)

Muss echt sagen ist richtig schick gworden!

Allerdings würd ich evtl die Twischenplatte nochmal rausnehmen und eine neue mit runden AGB durchgängen bauen. (oder evtl aus Alu Einfassungen drehen lassen)
Aber sonnst


----------



## Kampfgurke (30. Mai 2012)

@*darknitro* ja das ist ne gute idee hatte ich am anfang auch vor. hab ich auch versucht^^ nur meine Handwerklichen Skills sind nicht sehr hoch und deswegen hat es leider nicht geklappt und es wurde leider so wie es ist :/


----------



## illousion (1. Juni 2012)

oh, schon in der gegenwart angekommen? 
würde gern noch mehr lesen......


super mod! 

finde das ganze sieht hamma aus, nur der bereits angeprochene agb-durchlass und, dass das glas nict lackiert ist stören mich ein wenig, würde einen edleren eindruck machen 

edit: und unten links in der ecke ist ne lücke  geht das nicht mit den anschlüssen?


----------



## jo214 (1. Juni 2012)

echt geniale mod respekt das mit dem moosgummi alleine ist schon genial darauf muss man erstmal kommen auf die idee


----------



## Kampfgurke (3. Juni 2012)

Die linke Lücke muss leider sein da sonst kein Platz für die Anschlüsse gewesen wäre. Aber diese Lücke sieht man nicht mehr sobald das Seitenteil dran ist. Wenn noch genug plexiglas übrig ist werd ich das mit den runden AGB aussparungen probieren. Die Steuereinheiten sollten inzwischen angekommen sein. Bald gibt es neue Bilder


----------



## illousion (3. Juni 2012)

Freue mich schon  aumen:


----------



## Kampfgurke (3. Juni 2012)

So die Steuerung ist angekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im spoiler findet ihr die einzelnen module 



Spoiler



Ambient Light 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Infrarot distanzsensor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I/O 3,3-5V Bricket




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Displayplatine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Display



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Poti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Master brick (Steuereinheit)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haggie (8. Juni 2012)

will... haben... muss... haben...

sehr nett! bin gespannt, was du daraus bastelst


----------



## Sonyblade (14. Februar 2013)

Na hier ist Wohl Pause angesagt was


----------



## Knappknacks (23. Februar 2013)

Hey. Sieht ja mal richtig Geil aus.


----------



## illousion (23. Februar 2013)

mach ma weita 
(bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte)


----------



## rusco (11. März 2013)




----------



## Kampfgurke (30. März 2013)

Pause ? nein ich hab es nun so gelassen da mir der kontroller abgeraucht ist :/ und inzwischen nach 2 jahren ist mein AGB kaputt gegangen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

